# The Dark Ride - 2013



## coasterbp (Aug 25, 2009)

Well, after several years of trying to do different things in my garage for Halloween, I've decided that this year, I'm doing a dark ride.

Yup, you read that right.... a Dark Ride. As far as I know, only a couple other people have built them from scratch in their garages for Halloween.

Rick Murphy made "Scream in the Dark" - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HCDS-8kNtc

Then there is Terror on the Butte - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rCg_EgNmPE

Those guys were my inspiration. So follow along with me, if you want. I'll be posting progress updates as often as I can. I also plan on posting videos to my YouTube channel when I get around to it. (I'll also post the vids here, as well.)

To start, we have a tiny garage, so my workable space this year is 15'x15'. So, like the others, I plan on making mine into modular sections. I'll be doing 25, 3x3 sections. To maximize on my space, I plan on doing something a little different with my route.... but I might be getting ahead of myself.

First, we'll talk about the cars. I plan building 2 cars, each 2.5'x2.5' square base, with one 12v electric wheel chair motor powering it. The motor will be powered onboard by a standard 12v car/motorcycle battery. 

Next up, my favorite, CONTROL SYSTEM!!! As a PLC programmer, I wanted to control this automatically using some PLCs that I have laying around. The PLC will be detecting where the 2 cars are by use of 20 proximity sensors. These sensors will determine which zones are occupied, so as not to run the cars into each other, when cars are properly parked in the loading/unloading areas and if they accidentally travel where they shouldn't!

This control system will control the cars via a 24v bus bar system that runs along the entire track. Powering the bus bar will send that 24v to the vehicles brake, opening it and it will also close a relay that will allow the 12v onboard battery to power the motor. Shutting off that 24v will close the brake and release the relay that is applying power to the motor, stopping the vehicle.

Now, this is where we get to the part about earlier where I spoke about having to be creative with my route due to lack of space... Two of the zones will have a third bus bar that will power a reversing relay on the car allowing it to travel backwards!

Let's take a look at some pics. First up, is the general layout of the ride, done using Sketchup.








Each square on the grid is 3'x3'. You'll be getting onboard at the Load area, (duh.) and travelling to the left into Zone 1. At the end of Zone 1, you'll see there is a track switch. There are two gates, (at 9 o'clock and 12 o'clock in the above image) that will direct the vehicle into its proper zone. So from Zone 1, through the trackswitch to Zone 2. Once you reach the end of Zone 2, your car will stop, watch a scene, and then you will travel backwards all the back to the beginning of Zone 2, through the trackswitch which has flipped its two gate to send the car to Zone 3. 

You'll continue backwards into Zone 3 until you reach the end where you will stop again, watch a scene, then continue forward to the trackswitch again where now it will send you into Zone 4 for the big finale before you end up at the unload area. 

So the PLC will make sure that only one vehicle gets into a zone at a time, that that trackswitch is in the correct position before allowing the vehicle to continue through it, reversing of the vehicles, making sure they don't get too close to the dead ends, and parking the vehicles at the different load and unload areas.

Here are some more pics from today. 









This is the Main Ride PLC. There are 2 PLCs that will operate the attraction. This one, that handles about 95% of everything, and the other PLC is located in the ride panel, shown below, that just handles the button presses and indication lights on the panel and sends that info to the ride PLC. The relays at the bottom are what the PLC turns on to send the 24v to each of the different ride zones. All the terminal blocks at the top are where the wires from all the proximity switches will land.









This is the ride panel. That is a touchscreen that will display the ride map and let me know where cars are at all times. I can also change the dispatch interval and set how much time the vehicles wait at each of the dead ends before changing directions from this screen. It also will display any alarms that may occur. 

Bottom left row of buttons from left to right are, Load Advance, Station Stop, Unload Advance. (There is actually a fourth button to the right of the Unload Advance button that recently got installed, which is a Reset Blocks button that I use if there is a zone intrusion, or a zone that the PLC thinks is occupied, but isn't really.)

And the row of buttons from top to bottom on the right are, Estop Reset, Estop and the black object is an audible alarm that goes off if there is a fault.

Now, here's a pic of the prototype vehicle base.








The base is complete. The wood on top is NOT part of the finished vehicle, but I just threw it on there so I can sit on something for testing. That's a 12v 30a power supply that I was just using for testing of the car. The only issue I've run into is some skidding of the tire when I first apply power. I'm not sure if adding some grip tape to the track will help, or if lowering the drive tire down some more will help. It moves at a decent clip though once it does grip. 

Others have used bent PVC as track. I'm going a slightly different route. I'm going to just cut a grove in the track that two roller bearings on the vehicle will just ride inside of. 

The next step is to create a test track loop. I'm still waiting on my motor reversing relays to come in from Northern Tool. Once that comes in, I'll pick up some more wood and create a test loop to test out my track theory...

I hope everyone follows along! Let me know what you think!

-=CoasterBP


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

That'd be so cool to do a home dark ride. This could be a new trend, if more people jump on.


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

Kudos on accepting the challenge of the home haunt dark ride. They are very, very difficult projects to succeed in.

Before you get too far in your track building, I do see a need to point out a design flaw. Most DIY dark ride builders fall into a trap of trying to get as much track length into the limited space, leading to a tunnel vision that results in the builder forgetting to leave space for the props. You are planning to move a 2.5 foot wide cart through a 3 foot wide grid. That leaves you 0.5 foot or 6 inches of clearance in each block of the grid - a mere 3 inches on each side of the cart. You've got virtually no space to put in anything that won't hang on the wall or dangle from above. The only places you do have space are small pockets created wherever the track makes a corner and even then you won't be looking at more than about 10 inches of clearance between the side of the cart and the far corner. When you watch the Scream in the Dark video, you'll notice they suffered this very problem - virtually everything they use for scares is hanging on the walls or from the ceiling, some of the props being very 2D in nature.

You might want to do away with one of the branches and the junction/turntable panel to free up a few of the 3x3 panels for something significant. Additionally, a dark ride need not start and stop in the dark. Consider extending the boarding ramp outside your garage door, again, creating a bit more space to install props inside. Another thing to consider is the cart format. It isn't readily obvious, but Terror in the Butte used a side-facing cart to move guests, allowing for a more narrow cart and they obviously used more 3D props than Scream in the Dark. A side facing cart could reduce you from a 30 inch width down to a 20 inch width, provided you include a kick plate to keep feet inside the cart at all times.

A Dark Ride will be the fourth stage of growth for the charity haunt I operate. Stage 1 is the current haunted trail, to which we will add a sort of haunted carnival midway for stage 2. Stage 3 will be a haunted house in the 310 year old farmhouse we are trying to buy. Stage 4 will be a dark ride set up in one of the parking lots. Stage 5 will be a 10 minute horror film and a second haunted trail based on it. When it comes time to add the dark ride, I'm definitely picking your brain.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

I think it's awesome! Keep posting the progress. I would love a dark ride. A few years ago I actually wanted to do a big one with golf carts, because I have a great backyard for a layout. Dark rides are old school greatness and it's what got me into haunting at young age. Coney Island NY had the best ones in the world! You seem well on your way to a great one. Keep us posted.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Tremendous concept. You will be the envy of many.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Dark Rides are where I got my first glimpse of Haunted Houses growing up....I've always thought it would be cool to have one....Several years ago, I got an adrenaline rush when I saw a real dark ride for sale on ebay from Kennywood park .....Track and cars for $5000 starting bid.....I actually thought about it for a second....... Then I thought about everything else it would take to make it a reality, like the building and all the props....It quickly brought me back to the real world....I thought about making my own once upon a time too not so long ago....It looks like your project has already got a nice start....Good Luck and I'll keep an eye on this project for sure!!!...ZR


----------



## coasterbp (Aug 25, 2009)

Ok, here's the next update. First three sections of test track were built and tested today. I hope to get a complete loop of track along with the bus bar system installed on the vehicle in the next 2 weeks or so.

I've also decided that since I'm going to have a beefy 12vdc supply on board, that I might as well add onboard audio using the MonsterShield from www.hauntsoft.com....

Preliminary storyline has also been sketched out in my mind. More on that to follow.

This is a short video of me riding the 15 feet of track going backwards....


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice work! Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Sep 26, 2010)

Awesome! I can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## markf (Jul 10, 2008)

Wow, that's a big undertaking! Take lots of video and photos and keep us posted on the progress!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Man, good luck! I'll anxiously await each update!


----------



## coasterbp (Aug 25, 2009)

Update today!

Busy day in the garage.... built 7 more sections of track and was able to connect them all to make a test loop. Everything worked out perfectly. Couldn't be happier with how it's going right now. Here's a video of the prototype cart dragging me around the track. No hesitations, no stalling. Works great.

Tomorrow, I hope to get the bus bar and control system installed on the test loop so that I can verify that it works, prox sensors working, reversing relays, etc...

Stay tuned!


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Cool! Keep the updates coming!


----------



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

Are you kidding me!? That is freakin COOL!


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

> Most DIY dark ride builders fall into a trap of trying to get as much track length into the limited space, leading to a tunnel vision that results in the builder forgetting to leave space for the props. You are planning to move a 2.5 foot wide cart through a 3 foot wide grid. That leaves you 0.5 foot or 6 inches of clearance in each block of the grid - a mere 3 inches on each side of the cart. You've got virtually no space to put in anything that won't hang on the wall or dangle from above. The only places you do have space are small pockets created wherever the track makes a corner and even then you won't be looking at more than about 10 inches of clearance between the side of the cart and the far corner.


You are keeping this in mind, right?


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

Five words; Really, really freaking awesomely hauntastic!!!

OK so some of those are made up


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

A very ambitious project, I wish you the best of luck.
If the wheel spin on start up becomes an issue, perhaps a PWM motor controller (China via ebay) would allow a softer start, as well as a adjustment for track speed.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

This is an incredible project, glad you are posting as you go!


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

very impressive!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Going to follow the progress. Such an incredible undertaking. 
Living vicariously through others here on this forum!!


----------



## coasterbp (Aug 25, 2009)

1) As far as space for props is concerned... I really don't have many... never really plan on having many. I'll have more painted walls, lighting, projection and sound than actual 3D props. Plus, if I do decide that I want to add some, There is a solid 1-2 foot perimeter around the ride area that can be used to add props. Most walls/props will be coming from high above and from high sides. Things WILL be close the car. This WILL be claustrophobic. It's the whole point. Call it a design "flaw" if you want, it was a design "decision" on my part to have more track than props. Riding longer in the dark, thinking about what MAY come out, the anticipation, will ALWAYS be scarier than what I can physically create. At least, that's the way I see it. 

And of course the vehicle doesn't HAVE to stop. On dark rides, they rarely do. Nor do they back up. But can't you imagine how freaky it would be if you were on a typical dark ride and all of a sudden, your car just stops in the dark... again, its the fun thing we like to play with called...ANTICIPATION. That's what makes this one more exciting. No one is going to expect this thing to stop, several times, and then go backwards. Isn't the whole point of these types of rides, the element of SURPRISE?

2) I was able to get 3 sections of track wired with test bus bar and put a test set of collector shoes on the vehicle. It worked ok, but there is some room for improvement there. So, no new video yet, but maybe next week as I tweak the bus bar/collector shoe system.

I'm glad so many people are as excited about this as I am! Thanks for the support!

-=CoasterBP


----------



## coasterbp (Aug 25, 2009)

The motor spinning at the beginning is due to that particular section of track no having a support under where the drive wheel is. I'm having to add that under each section of track to prevent the skidding of the tire. If I start on a section of track that has the extra support, the damn thing takes right off!


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

coasterbp said:


> 1) As far as space for props is concerned... I really don't have many... never really plan on having many. I'll have more painted walls, lighting, projection and sound than actual 3D props. Plus, if I do decide that I want to add some, There is a solid 1-2 foot perimeter around the ride area that can be used to add props. Most walls/props will be coming from high above and from high sides. Things WILL be close the car. This WILL be claustrophobic. It's the whole point. Call it a design "flaw" if you want, it was a design "decision" on my part to have more track than props. Riding longer in the dark, thinking about what MAY come out, the anticipation, will ALWAYS be scarier than what I can physically create. At least, that's the way I see it.
> 
> And of course the vehicle doesn't HAVE to stop. On dark rides, they rarely do. Nor do they back up. But can't you imagine how freaky it would be if you were on a typical dark ride and all of a sudden, your car just stops in the dark... again, its the fun thing we like to play with called...ANTICIPATION. That's what makes this one more exciting. No one is going to expect this thing to stop, several times, and then go backwards. Isn't the whole point of these types of rides, the element of SURPRISE?


Actually, I have been on a fair number of dark rides that randomly stop somewhere in the darkness. Only twice was it actually due to the ride breaking down.

Anyway, claustrophobic design can easily backfire on you in an instant calamity. All it requires is one person lying about being claustrophobic and then having a panic attack in the middle of the ride. Your ride will be half destroyed before you can get the panicking person out of the darkness and calmed down. There's also the issue of the little miscreants who react to scares with violence; slapping, bashing or kicking anything they can reach as the ride progresses.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

This is very cool, can't wait to see this finished. I am a big fan of dark rides.


----------



## coasterbp (Aug 25, 2009)

Blarghity said:


> Actually, I have been on a fair number of dark rides that randomly stop somewhere in the darkness. Only twice was it actually due to the ride breaking down.
> 
> Anyway, claustrophobic design can easily backfire on you in an instant calamity. All it requires is one person lying about being claustrophobic and then having a panic attack in the middle of the ride. Your ride will be half destroyed before you can get the panicking person out of the darkness and calmed down. There's also the issue of the little miscreants who react to scares with violence; slapping, bashing or kicking anything they can reach as the ride progresses.


Really? Which ones? I've never been on a traditional style dark ride that had stops in it before. And I've been on my fair share. I'd like to check those out! I'd love to know which ones they were so I can research them. Could you let me know please?

You're talking like this ride is going to be 10 minutes long and that I'm going to have people trapped in a coffin. You might be over thinking this whole scenario a bit. I know my audience. They know me. No one is going to be slapping, bashing and kicking anything. The kids in my neighborhood are a little younger than the typical punk teenagers that cause most problems. I've been haunting in my neighborhood for several years now and people know what I do and I know that they behave themselves. If this were for the general public, that's a different story. You've done nothing but put down everything about this project so far, offering nothing more than "you have no room for props....it's a design flaw.....this is an instant calamity...." Calm down, dude. Lighten up a little bit. Not everything is going to be a disaster. I appreciate that you are trying to help, but it really comes off a nothing but negativity.

Anyway, back on the more positive topic... bus bar collector system is actually going to be going through Rev3 tomorrow and should be the final revision. First two versions had the bus bar flat on the track surface with the collectors resting on top. Now I'll be going with a raised bus bar system with collectors that will cup around the raised wire and will float on three axis of movement, allowing better flexibility and connectivity when the bus bar isn't perfectly straight, or bent to the perfect radius. Should have less problems with collectors not making contact at all times with this newer revision.

Once I get it worked out, I'll have some more video to share!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Mechanically challenged here. I am in awe of what you are doing. 
If I could do something like this, I think I'd have to have it go through the house as that is where I do most of my decorating. 
Enjoying watching the progress and hope on the night of there will be a ride through with video!


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

coasterbp said:


> Really? Which ones? I've never been on a traditional style dark ride that had stops in it before. And I've been on my fair share. I'd like to check those out! I'd love to know which ones they were so I can research them. Could you let me know please?
> 
> 
> > They were part of traveling carnivals. Most of them consisted of 2-4 40' trailers which are carefully parked and interconnected to assemble the ride. These are the ones that like using stops, along with jogs in the track to make it feel like the car derailed. I couldn't tell you which carnival companies they were associated with, let alone what regions they operate in beyond NJ. In any given year, there are at least 100 of these carnivals operating in New Jersey.
> ...


----------



## coasterbp (Aug 25, 2009)

1) I've been on many travelling dark rides all over the US, from old Pretzel rides, and Hollingsworth travelling rides, and I've NEVER been on one that had stops in it. Only the newer, trackless style rides that I've been on have had stops and direction changes in them. But, I'll take your word for it.

2) No one will be confined. A simple lap bar on the vehicle shouldn't induce ANY sort of claustrophobic outbreaks. When I used the word claustrophobic earlier, I was simply implying that walls/projections/effects will be closer to the car than on most other attractions. This is NOT something that is going to cause any sort of claustrophobic issues. It just isn't.

3) Bus bar is only running 12 volts. You can pick it up and chew on it. No issues. The only thing that it will be powering is a relay on board the vehicle. See first post.

4) How does raising the bus bar defeat the purpose of a guided groove? I chose to use a guided groove because looking at other people that have tried this, I felt that just cutting a groove in the floor would be cheaper than buying track and finding a way to bend it and secure it. Also, once I remove the bus bar, every single piece of track can lay flat on top of one another for storage. Something that wouldn't be possible if track were installed. And how does this make the ride more fragile? I support under the wood where the cuts were made. I've been walking all over my track already and haven't fallen through to my death yet. No deflection either. Also, the cut groove is probably stronger and less prone to failure and there is nothing to break like there is if I were to have used track and fasteners. The steering bearings are running along the edge of piece of 7/8" OSB. How is that any more fragile than a bogey assembly bouncing off of a piece of PVC fastened with fasteners? In the long run, my design would stand up a LOT longer then using some sort of track that is prone to failure due to breaking or fasteners coming loose. I've had my test car and test loop do more than 50 or so laps and it hasn't shown any sort of wear and tear or fragility. Very strong system.

5) The bus bar is being raised so that the 2 sets of collectors can float independently of each set. Since each set is located on a different turning radius than the other set so the ability of them to float independently of each other is needed since the paths that each set of collectors follows along the same track path are different. This is because the collectors on the vehicles are NOT located on the same axis as the steering bearings. The bus bar will NOT have the strength to steer the vehicle. The bus bar is simply 14 gauge, solid core wire raised about 2" above the track.

5) The bus bar is located on the track. Not where anyone will be walking. I'm the only operator of the ride and since I'm the one that installed it, I know where it is and I won't step on it or trip on it should I need to get into the ride area. In the RARE case that the ride breaks down while operating, if I can't get it restarted, simply pushing the car to the normal unload area would PROBABLY work. In the even MORE RARE case that I would have to walk people out from inside the ride because I can't restart the ride or push the car to the exit, you'll remember that I have a perimeter around the ride. Exiting the vehicle would be no more difficult than saying, "Watch your step" and stepping out and walking around the perimeter. If I needed to have people actually cross the track and bus bar, simply saying "Watch your step" and pointing a flashlight at the track groove and bus bar would work. It worked when I worked at Disney. It'll probably work in my garage.

6) While I am spending more than $50 on this, it is no where near the "thousands" of dollars that you are insinuating. 

Did I miss anything? I need to go back to working on my ride.

-=CoasterBP


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I love it! Great job!


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

If there's time and funds, you should consider installing cctv cameras as well. It'll give you a nice look at the ride and the occupants for increased safety, and it'll be really fun to look back at that scare footage! This is too big of an endeavor to miss the reactions inside the ride!


----------



## Eerie Effects (May 16, 2013)

Hmmmm... very impressive.

I think I might start off with this as my first home haunt... granted it will force me to rip up my garage.


----------



## coasterbp (Aug 25, 2009)

Shockwave199 said:


> If there's time and funds, you should consider installing cctv cameras as well. It'll give you a nice look at the ride and the occupants for increased safety, and it'll be really fun to look back at that scare footage! This is too big of an endeavor to miss the reactions inside the ride!


Dude, I know it. I would love to be able too. If it happens, it happens. If not, hearing them scream and laugh and having a good time from the operator panel will suffice!


----------



## coasterbp (Aug 25, 2009)

Eerie Effects said:


> Hmmmm... very impressive.
> 
> I think I might start off with this as my first home haunt... granted it will force me to rip up my garage.


 If you do, let me know. I'll give you as many pointers along the road as I can!


----------



## coasterbp (Aug 25, 2009)

Dark Ride 2013 update!!

Hey all. I know its been a couple of weeks, but I've been busy testing! 

As you can see from the video that the bus bar system installed on the test loop works pretty darn well! Ride control system is functioning as designed as well. Which is great news. 

I'm going to be swapping out the proximity sensors to limit switches due to the fact the the proxes have a 4mm sensing distance which is too tight of a tolerance for my construction skills.....

Next steps are to store the test loop and to construct the other 15 blocks of track. Also, I didn't mention it in the video, but if you look at the original layout, you'll see that the track switch was originally planned to be a section of track that would have gates installed that would direct the vehicle to where she needed to go... that's not going to work... so I've come up with a different method which is basically a sliding piece of track that will move 3 sections up and down to direct the vehicle where it needs to go. Much easier...

Here's the vid...


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

WOW- that is just too cool for school. Thanks for the update! Kinda stinks there won't be any more for a while. That's shapping up to be a total blast.


----------



## Don O'Neil (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm building a dark ride as well... check out my forum posts:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/127498-my-home-built-dark-ride.html


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

This is so cool! Very nice!


----------



## crypt_keeper666 (Oct 19, 2012)

this is awesome. would love own a commercial dark ride some day.


----------



## coasterbp (Aug 25, 2009)

Update time! Part 4 is on YouTube right now!






Track assembly is complete. Time to start bolting it together and wiring her all up!

-=CoasterBP


----------



## Sadler Vampire (Nov 2, 2007)

Sweet.... My fiancee is looking over my shoulder telling me "don't you dare" LOL !


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

Looks amazing, cannot wait to see the finished project. Oh, wait I could, as I live in Henderson a hop, skip and a jump away.....


----------



## coasterbp (Aug 25, 2009)

Wyatt, as soon as it's ready to go, I'll post here so that those that are nearby can come take a quick test ride before Halloween night!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so impressive. so fun. I would love to build one, but i'm sure it's mechanics are over my head. good job


----------



## Don O'Neil (Jul 12, 2013)

Looking pretty cool! I like the idea of the switch track!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Coming along nicely! So how long will it "the ride" take time wise? 
I expect you'll have a line up of kids waiting to get on!!


----------



## coasterbp (Aug 25, 2009)

Bethany said:


> Coming along nicely! So how long will it "the ride" take time wise?
> I expect you'll have a line up of kids waiting to get on!!


I'm not sure exactly.... because of the fact that I can change how long each of the show stops/pauses are, I can basically make it as long as I want to be. I'm shooting for 60-75 seconds.... Once I get both cars on track and start messing around with the timings, then I'll have a better idea how long the ride will be...


----------



## camsauce (Sep 20, 2008)

What are you constructing the walls from? On some of the turns it looks like the walls will have to follow the curvature to have enough clearance for the car. 

Very cool project - good luck!


----------



## Don O'Neil (Jul 12, 2013)

Looks pretty tight to me too. I've seen another person use plastic. On my ride there is lots of clearance so I use 4x8 flats. It will be interesting to see how it turns out!


----------



## coasterbp (Aug 25, 2009)

Well, as of right now, I'm up $hit creek and the paddle salesman just closed shop. 

I've had to completely redesign motor mount and bus bar system. What it comes down to is the fact that my turns are too tight. So I can't have the motor drive wheel perpendicular to the track. It can make the turn in ONE direction, but the turn in the opposite direction causes so much "scrubbing" of the drive wheel that it just peters out...

I've had to change all my track to the style that Don is using, a vertical piece of wood that the drive wheel will ride against in a vertical fashion. My first attempt at this was okay, except that I was breaking the track due to the sharpness of the turns and that the tensioner wheel and drive wheel would get torqued against the side of the track causing it to break. My fix for this is to create swiveling motor mount so that the drive wheel/tensioner wheel assembly can swivel side to side along the turns yet still keep tension on the drive wheel. The bad part is that I have absolutely ZERO time to work on this. I've been so busy with work and my side job as a programmer that I LITERALLY have had no time to work on this. 

I'm hoping I don't have to scrap this idea for the year, but I don't have much time.

Walls would be brown workboard, only on straight sections, turns would be open to the darkness of the garage, perhaps curtains. Honestly, that's the last thing on my list right now to worry about....

-=CoasterBP


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Well that stinks! Very sorry to hear that. There were two of you this year going for this very challenging undertaking. I was rooting for both of you, but I had a hunch one or both of you might not get to the finish line. It has to be SUCH a challenge to do it. I hope you can get this up and running for next year! You have made amazing progress- very impressive. Don't give up on it. If it has to be next year, so be it. A year goes mighty quick! 

And then there was one....


----------



## Don O'Neil (Jul 12, 2013)

Yes that stinks indeed! Don't give up even of you can't finish it for this year...there is always next year!


----------



## camsauce (Sep 20, 2008)

coasterbp said:


> Well, as of right now, I'm up $hit creek and the paddle salesman just closed shop.
> 
> I've had to completely redesign motor mount and bus bar system. What it comes down to is the fact that my turns are too tight. So I can't have the motor drive wheel perpendicular to the track. It can make the turn in ONE direction, but the turn in the opposite direction causes so much "scrubbing" of the drive wheel that it just peters out...
> 
> ...


Keep the faith man! It sounds like you are working under tight tolerances. What if, for the turns only, you widened up the track slot? The drive and tensioner wheels may loose contact with the track but perhaps if the car had enough speed it could 'coast' through the turn?


----------



## coasterbp (Aug 25, 2009)

Track isn't using the grooves anymore. The grooves were filled in with the vertical section of track. I might get some time next week to work on it.


----------



## Don O'Neil (Jul 12, 2013)

I just posed a FundAnything campaign with an updated video for my ride... check it out here;

http://fundanything.com/en/campaigns/wonka-themed-home-built-halloween-dark-ride

Another video with the track installed coming soon!... check my YouTube page; http://www.youtube.com/dononeil


----------



## coasterbp (Aug 25, 2009)

Well, sorry to say, everyone... but today was the day that I threw in the towel on the Dark Ride Project. Not enough time and too many design issues caused me to just give up the ghost on this one. If you haven't already, make sure you check out Don O'Neils' homemade dark ride thread. He's up and running and light years ahead of where I needed to be months ago. 

Best of luck, Don! Can't wait to see your finished product.

-=CoasterBP


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Sorry things didn't work out coasterbp.


----------



## tupes (Sep 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear it didnt work out for you. Niw that there is plenty of time for next year it should be great.


----------



## Joseph LaMere (Apr 20, 2014)

Hey Don, I put this on your YouTube post too, but what did you make your track with?


----------



## karcreat (Aug 14, 2012)

I cannot afford to build an actual full scale dark ride, as I have dreamed of doing since I was about 8 years old...so I came up with an alternate way to bring my ride to reality...

http://kkarstens.wix.com/daarkvalleyorphanage


----------



## SedgewickHotel (Nov 3, 2014)

Have you made any progress in resurrecting this project? I'd be really interested to see how you overcome some of the obstacles you encountered that derailed you.


----------



## coasterbp (Aug 25, 2009)

Unfortunately, my plans to work on it this year never happened. I was so busy with work, my side job and my wife being pregnant, that I had NO time to put into it. I'm following your thread and will be watching with great hope that you get yours up and running when you want.

I'll also probably be moving out of town sometime in the next couple of months, which may put a whole NEW set of wrenches in the works... 

Good luck!

-=CoasterBP


----------



## Joseph Baggs (Sep 8, 2014)

oh wow is the track a 2x4 or 1x2 I'm so building one in my back yard time to collect wooden pallets


----------



## Don O'Neil (Jul 12, 2013)

Here's my ride for 2014... enjoy everyone!!


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

boy, there are home haunters doing dark rides now. that is so cool i might just have to do this if i can figur out the mechanics. Any advice? and how do you power the car.


----------



## Haunted Engineer (Dec 8, 2015)

Awesome Job!


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

This is too cool.


----------



## Haunt_for_life (Jul 27, 2019)

Are you still doing this in Las Vegas? I build out a haunted house for a fundraiser every year and have wanted to do something like this. I love your control system and would love to know how to design a zone system track.


----------



## coasterbp (Aug 25, 2009)

Haunt_for_life said:


> Are you still doing this in Las Vegas? I build out a haunted house for a fundraiser every year and have wanted to do something like this. I love your control system and would love to know how to design a zone system track.


Sorry, i don't live in Vegas anymore. I moved to Michigan back in 2016 for a new job. I hope someday to try my hand at this again.

Thanks!


----------

